# Finally Decided!!!! Almunecar



## DROOBY (Aug 5, 2008)

Well got back to Sunny Ruddy Blighty this afternoon and still depressed.

Big surprise went out to look at properties in Murcia but after looking at alot of areas decided on Almunecar, Salobrena or Nerja areas within next few months all going well.
Seen alot of amazing value longterm lets including a 3 bedroom villa with 2 terraces private pool and garage for 550 month. views to die for.

anyone in any of these areas?


----------



## Burriana Babs (Nov 22, 2007)

We live in Nerja in the campo area and just love it. Best moe we ever made in our life. Have been here going on three years now and just as happy as the first day. You want to live like the Spanish you can but then again when you want a bit of English you can have that too.


----------

